# What are your favorite and least favorite chapters?



## Carantalath (Oct 7, 2002)

Okay, we all have them. If you read a book, you're most likely to find a chapter that you could read over and over again. It just was your favorite. There is also probably a chapter that is your least favorite. So, what are your favorite and least favorite chapters in Lord of the Rings and why?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 7, 2002)

Good question. I did it to myself when I read the book the last time.
Favorite:
Grey Havens. It is the most nostalgic chapter. I almost wept reading the departure of Bilbo, Frodo and their company. The fading of the elves was also complete now, with the departure of Elrond. ME lost much of its wisdom.
Worst:
Cirith Ungol. too dark, too depressing and sometimes I daresay boring.


----------



## Anárion (Oct 7, 2002)

Hmm......well.....

The Hobbit
Fav: The Clouds Burst-It was The Battle of the Five Armies and thats my most favoritest battle, next to Last Alliance
Least Fav: Flys and Spiders: Was dark, and they ran out of food and it was scary and all they did was walk around in circles

Fellowship of the Ring
Fav:The Bridge of Khazad Dum-Ive always been a Dwarven fan of every and any kind, so I thought this part was awesome(especially in the movie) even though Gandalf dies
Least Fav:In the House of Tom Bombadil- Boring, all they did was sleep and eat and listen to his horrible songs

The Two Towers
Fav:Treebeard/Helm's Deep-Its kinda a tie, I liked all of Fanghorn and the Ents rocked, but also I thought it was cool that Gimli and Legolas had a contest of skill, and then you cant forget the Glittering Caves
Least Fav:The Stairs of Cirith Ungol-Like Gate7ole said, it was dark, damp and despressing

Return of the King
Fav:Siege of Gondor-I thought that whole part was cool when Minas Tirith was under seige and at the last second Rohan comes and changes everything
Least Fav:The Pyre of Denethor-I thought it was pretty stupid when Denethor went crazy and tried to kill everyone but I guess thats what looking into a Palantir does to you

The Silmarillion
Fav:The Coming of the Third Age and The Rings of Power-I love this chapter....even though I skipped all the others this was one of my favorite chapters of all time
Least Fav: Beginning chapters because I have to memorize about 20 different names and....hmm...I CANT DO IT!!!

Out of all the books
Fav: Hmm.....toughy....Id have to say Seige of Gondor
Least Fav:The Stairs/Tower of Cirith Ungol

Well, thats it, it was quite fun getting out the books and looking up all the chapters again....*notices the Grey Havens chapter and sighs*......all good things I guess.....


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 8, 2002)

The Hobbit
Favorite: hard to say, but probably the one where Bilbo talks to Smaug. That really cracked me up. 

Least favorite: Maybe the one where Thorin & Co. go into Mirkwood and encounter the disappearing Elves (sorry I can't remember the chapter names, it's been a while!): that was just annoying! 

The Lord of the Rings
Favorite: Woah, this is a tough one.. There are so many chapters, most of which are excellent.. Err, well ok: I'll say 'Ithilien', because of the wonderful atmosphere. Of course, I'm not considering all the more important ones now.. Ah, but I really enjoyed both 'Flotsam and Jetsam' and 'The Voice of Saruman'.

Least favorite: Hmm, maybe 'Three is Company', because hardly anything happens there, and it is one of the beginning chapters which many people consider to be terribly boring on their first couple of reads.. 

The Silmarillion
Favorite: OMG, this is harder than ever!.. But I have to say that the _Ainulindalë_ had a lasting impression on me, and I consider it to be the most 'legend-like' or mythological part of the Sil. But the _Narn i Hîn Húrin_ comes straight after! 

Least favorite: Maybe 'The Rings of Power and the Third Ageä, because the summary is too brief, and it makes the happenings seem less important than they really are.

Heh, there we go.


----------



## Goldberry (Oct 8, 2002)

First things that come to mind in LoTR is
favorite: Battle of the Pelennor Fields
least favorite: A Long Expected Party


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 8, 2002)

The Hobbit 

Fav: Inside Information
Least Fav: Queer Lodgings, they didn't do much then.

LOTR 

Fav: Flight to the Ford- I just thought it was the most exciting, they were getting chased by the wraiths and I dunno I just liked it, plus thats the chapter when Glorfindel and his horse save Frodo.

Least Fav: The Dead Marshes- that could not have been any more boring, the only chapter that comes close would be The Land of Mordor.

The Silmarillion 

Fav: The Fall of Gondolin-very exciting and that jerk Maeglin betrayed us.

Least Fav: also The Fall of Gondolin because I die in that chapter. No but really I would have to say that its Of The Coming of Men.


----------



## Niniel (Oct 9, 2002)

LOTR:
Favourite: The Grey Havens, and the Battle of the Pelennor Fields. I almost wept when reading those. 
Least favourite:All those concerning Tom Bombadil. I never liked him much.

Silmarillion:
Favourite: Ainulindalë, The Flight of the Noldor, Beren and Lúthien, and The Fifth Battle.
Least fav: Of the Sun and Moon, and Of Men.

Unhfinished Tales:
Favourite: Of Tuor and his coming to Gondolin.


----------



## Snaga (Oct 9, 2002)

How can you people not like the Cirith Ungol bits? The convo between Gorbag and Shagrat is just awesome, only overshadowed by 'The Uruk-Hai' - brilliant exchanges between Grishnakh the Great and Ugluk the wizard's ape. And I'll even allow, some enjoyable bits as Merry and Pippin learn to mix it in the big bad world without someone to help them out.

As for worst... Tom Bombadil does suck, and some of the Lothlorien stuff is turgid too. Horrible elves!


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm personally not a fan of Tom Bombadil, so my least favorite chapter is the one with him in it (In the house of Tom Bombadil, I think its called). I also disliked The Choices of Master Samwise and the Grey Havens, not because they were boring but because they were sad (I know, I'm kind of a wimp like that but you gotta admit, they are sad).

My favorite chapters were probably in Moria (Journey in the Dark and The Bridge of Khazad-dum). I also liked Helm's Deep and the Battle of Pelennor Fields.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 9, 2002)

What do you all people have against Tom Bombadil?


----------



## Popqueen62 (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *
> Cirith Ungol. too dark, too depressing and sometimes I daresay boring. *


I very much agree, i've just recently finished that chapter, and it's downright boring, though it does have a purpose.


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 9, 2002)

> What do you all people have against Tom Bombadil?



It's nothing personal, I just didn't like him very much. He just seemed like he didn't really care that much about Frodo and the ring and that he only helped them because he was a friendly guy who liked helping people. Plus, I'm not really a fan of all of his songs.


----------



## kohaku (Oct 9, 2002)

which cirith ungol chapters is everyone talking about? the stairs, or the tower? personally the tower of cirith ungol is among my favorites, i don't see how it can be called boring. some other favorites are moria and all the chapters with the ents. its hard to pick a favorite. my least favorite is probably in the house of tom bombadil.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 10, 2002)

Fine! I guess I can respect everyone's opinions on Bombadil, but even if he did help them just out of friendliness, its still help and should be appreciated. After all, isn't that the only reason Merry and Pippin went with Frodo, cause there his friends?


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 10, 2002)

Okay, you got me there. Merry and Pippin went with Frodo because they were his friends. I just didn't like Tom Bombadil. I don't know why, I just didn't like him. But I'm not going to change my opinion about Tom Bombadil because its my opinion and I just didn't like him that much.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 10, 2002)

Attention CARANTALATH!! Do you ever check your private messages? 


While I posted here just to get the attention of Carantalath it owuld only be right that I speak of the topic. 
The chapters which I enjoy the least are those of Tom Bombadil, and Sam and Frodo in Mordor...
I love the battles, and the first 2 chapters of the book, as well as the Counsil of Elrond..


----------



## kohaku (Oct 10, 2002)

now it's my turn to ask.. why does everyone dislike the chapters with sam and frodo in cirith ungol/mordor?


----------



## Eliot (Oct 10, 2002)

favorite: The scouring of the Shire or the council of Elrond (can't choose)

least favorite: Treebeard


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 11, 2002)

My favourite: The Mirror of Galadriel & The Grey Havens 

Least favourite: The ones with Sam and Frodo in Mordor I guess, but they're not that bad really.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 12, 2002)

"Cirith Ungol. too dark, too depressing and sometimes I daresay boring."

Boring? Boring.... Okay. To each his own, I guess... But how one could find Frodo walking back down that abominable tunnel, Sting in one hand and Galadriel's phial of starlight in the other to confront a monster like Shelob "boring"...well, it's beyond me!

Anyway, I liked ALL the chapters as I read them. Of course, as I came to the end of each "book" (and I mean the end of each segment within the books that begins with the dissolution of the Fellowship and ends with the aftermath of the battle on the Pelannor), I very much wanted to "skip over" the intervening part to see what was happening in the story thread I had been reading. I soon got over that, however.

But I really enjoyed the first part of the book and especially the visual images Tolkien presents from the beginning until the arrival at Rivendell. So many of them are wonderful (I especially liked the hobbits following after Tom Bombadil as the sun sets over the Old Forest). I find when I go out as it is getting dark and see all the lights on in the houses, I am reminded of Tolkien's passage about the lights in the hall shining out of the hill as the hobbits cross the Brandywine on the ferry. You just want to come indoors and light a fire (if you are fortunate enough to have a fireplace - which I, alas, am not!) and feel all warm and cozy. 

I loved the book and am only sad when it ends. I, frankly, am sorry it ever ended, but I know I have the priceless opportunity to pick it up and read it again whenever I wish - although I usually wait until the end of September each year to do it. Aside from The Hobbit (which I read in the Spring), no other of Tolkien's books move me as does LOTR.


----------



## Meriadoc (Oct 12, 2002)

Well it's hard to say but I really like the Fellowship of the Ring, and don't really like the second half of The Two Towers, especially the first few chapters. But I can't really pinpoint an exact chapter.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 12, 2002)

Very hard to decide, dudes. 

From The Hobbit, I would have to say that my favorite was the one with Gollum. My least favorite would probably be the ones where they show up at that lake or when Bilbo's going home. 

From Fellowship of the Ring, I'd have to say that my favorite was either when Gandalf talked about Gollum's past  or when they were in Moria. Yay for getting rid of Gandalf!  My least favorite would be when they were in Lothlorien.

From The Two Towers, I'd have to say that my favorite was either the one with the superly sad scene where sam is evil to Gollum before they get to Shelob, or the part where they're in the marshes with Gollum. My least favorite would probably be the Helm's Deep one. Who cares about that crazy battle? We want more Gollum, right?  

From Return of the King, my favorite would either be when Gollum became the Hero, or when Saruman messed up the Shire. Yay Saruman! My least favorite would have to be when the nasssty hobbitses get praised with great praise and Gollum gets left out. *sniff*

My favorite from The Sil. is pretty hard. The whole thing was mostly about elves. Probably the one with Eol. Poor guy. Evil Maeglin! My least favorite would have to be well, pretty much anything else. Maybe the Beren and Luthien thing.


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 13, 2002)

> Attention CARANTALATH!! Do you ever check your private messages?


No, not really. I never get any private messages. (Guess that I should go and look at that now! )


----------



## Anárion (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Maggott _
> *
> I very much wanted to "skip over" the intervening part to see what was happening in the story thread I had been reading. I soon got over that, however.
> *



I know how you feel....or felt....whatever....I went through that same stage...but then I got so wrapped up in the other book that I wanted to skip over the one that came next that I wanted to skip over too in the first place!!! 



> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *
> From Fellowship of the Ring, I'd have to say that my favorite was either when Gandalf talked about Gollum's past  or when they were in Moria. Yay for getting rid of Gandalf!
> *



LMAO yay for getting rid of Gandalf LMAO
INO, after Gandalf died, it was kind of boring, I mean, all they did was wonder around and got lost in Lothlorien until some Elves found them.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 13, 2002)

Right. Very boring and evil elveses.  But then, that was cool when Gollum was riding that log, following those dudes down that river. I was waiting for them to show that in the movie! Argh! oh well.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 13, 2002)

You and a lot of other people. The failure to introduce Gollum's presence in Moria is going to create the need for Mr. Jackson to explain where he managed to pick up the trail of the Bearer. Unless, of course, Mr. Jackson thinks that - like so many other things - doesn't need to be explained.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 13, 2002)

Woah! The failure to introduce Gollum's presence in Moria? I thought that was excactly where they introduced him. oh well. I just wanted to see more of him. I was expecting to see him in Lothlorien, on the log, and maybe even in that stinky scene where Frodo and sam are walking off into Morrrdorrr. It wouldn't be that hard to add those things! oh well. Whoops! sorry. Carry on with the chapter name calling!


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 13, 2002)

Perhaps they did, but with all the goings on, I don't remember. However, one wonders how he managed to get over the bridge before Gandalf did a number on it. And if he didn't use the bridge, how the heck did he get out?


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 13, 2002)

Who knows? Gollum is the coolest character Tolkien ever thought up. We all know he figured it out somehow. Maybe that wasn't the only bridge. Doobedoobedoo...you people don't mind if we talk about Gollum in here, do you?


----------



## Azog (Oct 13, 2002)

My fav. chapter out of all of the M.E. books was probably the first chapter of the Silmarillion. I enjoyed it because it was very similiar to the creation as depicted in the bible. 

My favorite chapter out of Lord of the Rings was the chapter in which the battle at the gate took place. I am not sure which it is, so could someone knowledgeable clear that up for me.


----------



## Anárion (Oct 13, 2002)

The Black Gate Opens, I beleive....or unless your talking about the Minas Tirith gate that was called Battle of the Phellnor Plains.
Good question Mrs. Maggot....but maybe he went out by the way that he thought Bilbo went down in The Hobbit????? Thats what I think anyway, he must have known about it, so he used it, if the bridge of Khazad Dum out.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 13, 2002)

Woah! Now, what are you talking about? Bilbo never went anywhere near Moria. oh well. Never mind. Yes. Favorite and least favorite chapters.


----------



## Azog (Oct 13, 2002)

I am talking about the battle in which Pippin kills a troll, IIRC, and it falls on him. around the same time as the eagles flying to rescue Frodo, so I believe that It is the battle at the Black Gate.


----------



## Eliot (Oct 14, 2002)

I think it's called the battle of cormallen field.


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 14, 2002)

> Who knows? Gollum is the coolest character Tolkien ever thought up. We all know he figured it out somehow. Maybe that wasn't the only bridge. Doobedoobedoo...you people don't mind if we talk about Gollum in here, do you?


No, I don't care at all. I personally liked Gollum alot. When I read my little sister The Hobbit last year, Gollum was her favorite character.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 15, 2002)

Yay! Everybody loves Gollum! Or at least feels sorry for him!  Yay for little kids liking Gollum in The Hobbit! They'll all grow up loving him for saving Middle Earth later! *runs away*


----------



## Anárion (Oct 15, 2002)

LMAO
Thats funny, Im sure everyone will love Gollum 
As for Bilbo in Moria....I thought he was in Moria....
Thats where the goblin king was resideing at the time....wasnt it?


----------



## kohaku (Oct 16, 2002)

i can't find where it says exactly what mountain bilbo was in, but i'm pretty sure it was much farther north than moria. bilbo and the dwarves crossed just east of rivendell to get to mirkwood forest, while in lotr they travelled south before crossing through moria.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 16, 2002)

The "goblin den" in The Hobbit was NOT Moria.


----------



## Carantalath (Oct 16, 2002)

Bilbo was never in Moria. He was in the northern part of the Misty Mountains. Though Moria was also part of the Misty Mountains, it was further south, by Lothlorien. The goblins caves in the Misty Mountains were by Beorn's home and northern Mirkwood.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 16, 2002)

The Hobbit:
Fav:The Clouds Burst
Least fav:Flys and spiders

TLOTR:
Fav:The Siege of Gondor
Least Fav:all the time when Frodo is in Mordor.
The Silmarillion:
Fav:Of The Fifth Battle:Nirnaeth Arnoediad
Least Fav:Of Turin Turambar.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow I'm so happy that someone else doesn't care for Turin Turambar, I though I was the only one.


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 17, 2002)

Yay for Turin! Turin the elfbane, as I like to call him.  Yay for getting rid of elves!


----------



## Anárion (Oct 18, 2002)

Yay for Gollum who always says "yay for this and yay for that" and because he is funny too!!!


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 18, 2002)

Boo for gollum who said yay for getting rid of elves, I am an elf, just because you are afraid of them and it puts you in pain to touch their rope doesn't mean you have to be so mean to them, the wood-elves let you live, and you should be grateful to them.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 19, 2002)

That's right Boo for Gollum.Be careful,you nasty creature because I'll use my weapon-Aeglos,and it won't miss you!My friend Glorfindel is one of the greatest elves(after me of course)


----------



## Finduilas (Oct 19, 2002)

Hei!
I'm an elf,too!
Now,women are dangerous and especially elves!


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 19, 2002)

Woah! What's with the attacking of the Gollum Fan here? I didn't do anything to you crazy elf lovers! oh well. Yay Turin! *runs away*


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Woah! What's with the attacking of the Gollum Fan here? I didn't do anything to you crazy elf lovers! oh well. Yay Turin! *runs away* *


Ooooo poor Gollum don't be too scared from the elves' greatness  If you are a good Gollum we'll make you our friend  A brand new Gollum hehheeehe


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 19, 2002)

Okay, dude. Don't confuse me with the greatest character Tolkien ever thought up. I be's YayGollum. The biggest Gollum Fan around. Anyways, I noticed that you just ignored my post in that stinky hero thread. I guess it was just too good of an arguement.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YayGollum _
> *Okay, dude. Don't confuse me with the greatest character Tolkien ever thought up. I be's YayGollum. The biggest Gollum Fan around. Anyways, I noticed that you just ignored my post in that stinky hero thread. I guess it was just too good of an arguement.  *


You're absolutely right,I wasn't able to find out better argument...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gil-Galad _
> *The Silmarillion:
> Fav:Of The Fifth Battle:Nirnaeth Arnoediad
> Least Fav:Of Turin Turambar. *



Wow Gil-Galad I thought all the time that you were a fan of Turin and that "Of Turin Turambar" was one of your favourite chapters.I dunno why. 



> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187_
> *Wow I'm so happy that someone else doesn't care for Turin Turambar, I though I was the only one.*



No you're not the only one,I'm not very fond of the chapters that deal with him,either in the SIl or in UT.They're just boring chapters that's all.I wouldn't say that I don't like him though - he was a very tragic and complex character.


----------



## Theoden (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *What do you all people have against Tom Bombadil? *



Hey, in the fellowship, my fav chapter is with Tom B. I loved that one and the one right after it. Also, in the two towers, when sam kills shelob and then thinks frodo is dead... I cried and then through the book across the room in anger. And in RotK, I liked when Pippen hears the eagles coming. and the Grey Havens.

Least Favorite?
Three is Company.
and that is all I can think of right now. At the moment, I do not have a copy of the book, so I cannot say for sure. Sorry.

-me


----------



## Theoden (Oct 23, 2002)

And when Theoden dies, I cried then too.  very moving

-me


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 23, 2002)

Hmm....I really enjoyed Flotsam and Jetsom, Helm's Deep, and Treebeard (just to name a few)
And as for the ones I did not really like... OH!! that's right, there weren't any. 

-Flame


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 23, 2002)

Sam WOUNDS, but does not kill Shelob. Indeed, she actually wounds herself when she tries to crush Sam who is standing beneath her with Sting upraised.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Wow Gil-Galad I thought all the time that you were a fan of Turin and that "Of Turin Turambar" was one of your favourite chapters.I dunno why.
> 
> *


Hm,I like Turin as a person.The greatness of his deeds,the tragedy of his life make me always very very sad .This chapter always is too much for my nerves and I'm depressed every time I read it.


----------



## Eliot (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey, are you really from Bulgaria? That's pretty interesting.
You're not bad at speaking english.

I know I already posted my favorite and least favorite chapters but I also really like all the chapters about the battle of the Pellenor fields and the siege of Gondor.


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Oct 28, 2002)

good question, i think my all time favorite chapter was, The Choice Of Master Samwise and The Grey Havens, i like most of the chapters, but these 2 are my favorite. my least favorite would probably be Grey Havens as well, but just because the book is over!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Oct 28, 2002)

you are right there, Nevele11 . I think that I might have gotten all "squirty eyed" at that part too.

-Flame


----------



## Ramagna (Oct 30, 2002)

I think I really like every chapter, but my favourite ones are those in Khazad-dum...

I can't even explain why...


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eliot _
> *Hey, are you really from Bulgaria? That's pretty interesting.
> You're not bad at speaking english.
> *


Yes I'm from Bulgaria and also Lhunithiliel and Melian and Finduilas,so as you can see our English is not so bad


----------



## Dark_Glamdring (May 18, 2004)

Ahhhhh, imposible to chose only a few, all books (LOTR in this case) are sogood!!! But ehh, let me name these ones I specially remember for RotK, the book I chose as my fav, even tough I enjoyed the tree ones.

The siege of Gondor!! The whole thing, the drama with Faramir´s coma and all that suspense. Man!
The pyre of Denethor!! For me it was the best death scene-chapter, man Denethor burned himself, is was scary, dramatic, so strong. (I would never be agree with movie ruined my fav death scene  , with no reason  , it was the so awesome in books.. What did they do?   ) Ehhh, well, it´s still on books


----------



## Starbrow (May 28, 2004)

Here's my list.

The Hobbit - Favorite - Roast Mutton I just love the troll scene and their arguing about how to cook the dwarves., Least Favorite - A Thief in the Night

FOTR: Favorite - Strider I am a big Aragorn fan and I love the poem about him - "All that's gold does not glitter...", Least Favorite - The Great River

TTT: Fav - The Window on the West Faramir is another of my favorite characters., Least Fav - The Passage of the Marshes

ROTK: Fav(and of the whole LOTR too) - The Battle of the Pelennor Fields I get chills when I read about Aragorn's ship coming to the Harlond, Least Fav - The Land of Shadow 

The Silmarillion - Fav - Of Turin Turambar What a tragic tale., Least Fav - Ainulindale I guess the whole music idea doesn't do anything for me. I can't imagine it, maybe because I'm tone deaf.


----------



## Aisteru (Aug 21, 2005)

Here I go (some of the chapter names might be wrong so please forgive me)

The Hobbit Fav.: Riddles in the Dark (very fun almost....interactive one could say) Least Fav.: a Thief in the Night

The Lord of the Rings.: IN the House of Tom Bombadil Least Fav.: Journey to the Crossroads


The Sillmarillion: I haven't finished it so I cannot rightly say but as soon as I'm done I'll post.


----------



## Eowyn of Rohan (Sep 2, 2005)

In the Hobbit, my favorite chapter was Riddles in the Dark. My least favorite was Thief in the Night.
In Lord of the Rings, my favorite chapters were the two in Moria (I can't remember what they're called), Battle of Pelennor Fields, and Helm's Deep. I also liked the Choice of Master Samwise.
As for the Silmarillion, my favorite was the chapter about Beren and Luthien and my least favorite was probably the first one, with the music.
I don't have any of my books with me at the moment, which is why the chapter titles could be wrong.


----------

